# Ultra V Tech 80  LED constantly blinking will not start



## jtoast (Oct 23, 2008)

Just moved into a rental house on a temporary basis and ran into a problem.  

The house has  Ultra V Tech 80  furnace which will not start.  There is no heat and the blower will not blow when on auto.

I opened it up and checked the LED.  It is blinking non-stop which does not match any of the codes on the sticker on the door.

Anyone have any ideas or at least a link to the owners manual?

I have already tried resetting breakers, changing filters and cleaning the flame sensor.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 23, 2008)

If your in a rental house, call the landlord and have the heat fixed.  You might as well enjoy the upside of renting if you can't enjoy the upside of owning.


----------

